# BMQ St-Jean



## forumdood007 (19 Nov 2009)

I am quite sure that the first 5-8 weeks at BMQ will not allow for much personal time but after that? Getting off base, visiting someone in Montreal and such should be do-able? How about killing a bit of time while on base, any such thing as wi-fi available (if a guy brought an enabled device). I don't intend to bring a laptop but is an mp3 player a good idea?


----------



## BearPusher (20 Nov 2009)

Well I haven't gone to BMQ yet but from what I have gathered being allowed off base is a privilege that are can be revoked quite easily, so don't expect anything until you get it. 

I also don't think there's wireless either, or at least we're probably not allowed to use it. An mp3 player is a good idea, little speakers are nice so others can enjoy it as well in your bunk area. 

After talking to some friends that have gone through they said they brought books and never read them as there wasn't much free time, or if there was they were cleaning their kit so they could hopefully get the weekend off.

Hope that helps. Also search around this section as just about any question has been asked before.


----------



## Doom (20 Nov 2009)

forumdood007 said:
			
		

> I am quite sure that the first 5-8 weeks at BMQ will not allow for much personal time but after that? Getting off base, visiting someone in Montreal and such should be do-able? How about killing a bit of time while on base, any such thing as wi-fi available (if a guy brought an enabled device). I don't intend to bring a laptop but is an mp3 player a good idea?



you could always do it that way... bring an mp3 or laptop. i did both. but just remember it all depends on course staff. My buddies platoon had 0 weekends, 0 access to civie lock up while in basic. so it really all depends. My time in st.jean was pretty hollywood. Thats because we listened. Our sister platoon, not so much... 

I guess your stuck waiting until you get there. Good luck on your course.


----------



## freakerz (20 Nov 2009)

Bring your mp3 player.

As for the laptop, I'ld bring it only if you have games on it, but the mess has several computers with internet access, movie theaters, alcool  , consoles, big tvs and pool... plus you can go to the gym and the pool on week-ends.

On the AWT, a lot of people have that Wifi key from Rogers to play WoW and such...

There is free time (alot if you manage your layout properly), but not enough to watch movies or play WoW all night. (some take the risk though, and do get the platoon in deep shit)

In the end, some platoons are allowed electronics every night (which would make that Rogers key worth it) but most (like myself) are denied except on week-ends.

As the previous post said, it all depends on your staff and how well the platoon behaves.


----------



## forumdood007 (21 Nov 2009)

Thanks guys, good stuff. I plan on performing well and hope the same for my platoon. I've earned my way in life so far so am used to doing what it takes. I'd be getting into this much older than most but do not expect a different treatment, goes without saying, really.  I'd like to think that I can leave my blackberry at home but do have to respond to life's emails as well, just might have to do so with less regularity. It isn't prison that I'm going to after all!


----------



## Lil_T (27 Nov 2009)

forumdood007 said:
			
		

> I am quite sure that the first 5-8 weeks at BMQ will not allow for much personal time but after that? Getting off base, visiting someone in Montreal and such should be do-able? How about killing a bit of time while on base, any such thing as wi-fi available (if a guy brought an enabled device). I don't intend to bring a laptop but is an mp3 player a good idea?



cluett's right - it totally depends on your course staff.  My old platoon (up until I left St Jean anyway) had 0 freedoms (up until week 7, and since I'm not around, I couldn't tell you if that changed at all.  That being said, other platoons get all access once they hit week 4.  So, bring what you want, just be prepared to surrender it when you get there.  Good luck on your course.


----------

